# Pressure Canning Beets - problem



## lilmissy0740

What would cause beets when pressure canned to turn light pink? Did I have the temp wrong or took to long or what? I did this last years and just fed them to the chickens. But would like to try it again and don't want to do all the work for the chickens.


----------



## AdmiralD7S

I've had several things then colors. My pears last year turned from white to pink. Has to do with a chemical reaction in the fruit. It's completely safe to eat...just looks odd.

I'm assuming your beets are the same way, but I'd wait for gypsysue or davarm to chime in before believing me.


----------



## Davarm

Sometimes they loose color, nothing to worry about. Could be the verity of beet, soil conditions they grew in or even the weather while they were growing.

Dont throw them out unless the seal fails, the ones of mine that pale while canning taste just fine.


----------



## lilmissy0740

Thanks everyone. When I can them with vinegar the color is fine. Wasn't sure about the pressure canning ones or what??? Guess what I am going to do on Monday???


----------



## readytogo

http://www.amazon.com/Ball-Jar-Citric-Acid-7-5-Ounce/dp/B007CRHD4U/ref=pd_sbs_hpc_2
This helps with the color, powder vitamin C.


----------



## Davarm

lilmissy0740 said:


> ? Guess what I am going to do on Monday???


Thats a tough one, uh, lets see now........, Have fun!!!artydance:


----------



## lazydaisy67

This exact thing happened to me last year. Canned beets with water in the pressure canner, they came out a pale kind of orangy-pink. The whole family looked cross eyed at them. This year I pickled them and then used a water bath, perfectly dark red. Apparently the pressure canning just does that to beets, but I've never gotten an explanation as to why or if there is anything that can be done differently to prevent it. If you come across something about it let us know!


----------



## Davarm

I got curious as to "why" some beets loose color when canning and started doing some homework, came up with a few links that may help explain it.

http://www.gopresto.com/recipes/canning/canninghints.php

http://www.endtimesreport.com/5-Kerr_1948_Canning_Questions_and_Answers.pdf
69. Why do beets turn white?

Most of the sources I checked seem to focus on the beets being too old as a cause fading while being pressure canned.

Several links also said to reduce the possibility of color loss, steam the beets with the root and several inches of stems still on before peeling and slicing. Nowhere did I find any references to the fading being cause to discard a jar.

Just had some time and thought I'd look it up for reference.


----------



## LincTex

I *love* sweet pickled beets in the jar (from the grocery store)... does anyone have a recipe/process to duplicate the product? Our beets look great, and this will be our first year canning beets.


----------



## JayJay

I'll say this about my water bath canned pickled beets...they never taste the same even with the same recipe and I've been pickling beets for years.
I love pickled beets. 

Yield 9 quarts.
Heat 4 and 1/2 cups water
7 cups apple cider vinegar
4 and 1/2 cups sugar

Add 4 cinnamon sticks
2 tsp. allspice(in bag if you like)
2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. cloves

Simmer for 15 minutes; pour over prepared jars of beets (sliced as you like), leave 1/2 inch headspace in the jars; hot water bath for 25 minutes.

Ask.com or allrecipes.com have many recipes for pickled beets and you may find one you like better than this one. Some add onions, some leave out cinnamon. To each his own by taste.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Pickled beets can be so good:factor10: I love beets in general though
Never found any in the store quite as good as mama's or grandma's but I also agree with what JayJay says about the difference from batch to batch, more variation than any other kinda pickled or canned thing for some reason:dunno:


----------



## neldarez

I know some of mine turned pink last year when I was working with them, but I figured it was because when I went to cook them to skin them, I had cut some of the stems too short and the water turned red!! In other words, my beets bled to death!


----------

